# Misoprostol and ttc again straight away



## baileybubs

Hey again everyone,

I'm confusing myself again! Just wondering if anyone knows if it's safe to ttc before first AF when you had been given misoprostol to treat mmc?
I'm not sure if it's just the doctors saying wait a month for dating reasons or there's actually a risk.....confused as always! Xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

I started TTC straight after my bleeding stopped. I found lots of conflicting advice - some even saying to wait 3 months as the drugs can stay in your system. I have had 3 unsuccessful cycles since the MC so far. I have found that my cycles have been completely erratic since the medical management, not sure if thats down to the MC or the drugs. 

Good luck! x x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks sapphire,

I have generally been told 1 month is ok but noone has ever said its unsafe, just that it's easier to date. The question is pretty moot anyway at the minute as I'm still bleeding from the mc, apparently my body wont let go!!

Wishing lots of baby dust and hope you get your BFP very soon xxxxxxx


----------



## cadmom

I was just prescribed misoprostal but waiting to see mmc will happen naturally first. My doctor said there is no medical reason to wait a cycle, however in her experience when there is a positive pregnancy in that round followed by a mmc, people tend to blame themselves for not waiting long enough. Fact is you can't prove that was the cause either way but she made a good point - I wouldn't want it on my shoulders.
THis is mmc #2 for me after a 1st successful pregnancy so I'm anxious to continue quickly. Keep us updated on what you decide!!


----------



## cadmom

btw, how was the misprostol? I am nervous about it, she prescribed a lot of pain meds with it...


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cadmom, and I definitely see the point that your doctor made. I'd hate to miscarry again and then think it was because I didn't wait long enough. I think I'm going to wait until after first AF. I think a month might be good to give my body a rest too really, I just need to stop being impatient! Plus I'm not even sure if I have already O as I miscarried on March 23rd.

I was petrified about taking the misoprostol but I have to say it wasn't as bad as I thought. I know everyones experience is different, and I have quite a high pain threshold, but I did have to take the painkillers every four hours for at least 2 days after. The bleeding wasn't too bad for me, I had an initial gush that started with a pop, maybe from waters breaking, and it was very heavy for the next 3 hours but not so bad I thought it was a worry. I have to say though that I have been bleeding ever since because not all of the tissue came out. It turned out that most of it passed with the first gush, but a little bit remained and so I kept bleeding, and then my cervix closed again. I have just been given more misoprostol on Tuesday and I did bleed more, a bit of pain but not bad and fingers crossed I appear to have stopped bleeding. 
I don't think it mattered that I took the misoprostol on the length of my bleeding, my baby measured 11 weeks and so I think that's why it didn't all pass straight away.

My tips if you take the misoprostol, have someone to get you drinks and look after you the day you take it, have a duvet, pyjamas and a hot water bottle and do nothing for 2 to 3 days. I'm sorry that you have to go through this xxxxxxxx


----------



## cadmom

Thank you so much for the info! 
With my first mc we tried before first AF but we are also going to wait until after first AF this time for that same reason. 
I'm also impatient and want to start ttc again. It may be agony every month waiting those two weeks to take the preg test, but at least there is always a glimmer of hope each day :flower:

I'm feeling a little better about it the miso now that I've read your post. With that I think I'll only give my body a couple more days to "recognize" it and then I'll take it if nothing has happened. I am (er, was :cry: ) 9.5 weeks but baby stopped at 6wk4d so maybe it won't be so bad. 

Good luck on the next try!!! I'm sure we will get there eventually. And we will appreciate what we have all the more either way.
:hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't really wait for it to happen naturally as I was worried it might take a while for mh body to realise, it's still taken long enough to fully complete now but I'm glad I didn't opt for the d & c. Even though this has probably been more hassle and waiting I know that I'll be I'm to ttc again after AF whereas with d & c they recommend waiting 3 months. I hope you are feeling ok and if you ever need to chat or any more questions you are more than welcome to pm me :hugs: let me know how you get on and stay positive, we will get our rainbow babies xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Eeeek! I'm in a panic now! The bleeding has finally stopped and me and oh decided to wait until after AF until ttc, however we got carried away yesterday and dtd without protection!! Now I'm panicking that if I was ovulating it could cause problems that I had misoprostol and got pg so soon after! I know it might be unlikely because my cycles might be messed up anyway but I got pg really easily and they say you are more fertile after a mc! Panicking! Anyone got any info on conceiving straight after medically induced mc?? TIA xxxxx


----------



## Finallytrying

Baileybubs we are in the same situation although I know the pull out method is not a good form of birth control but hubby was supposed to pull out and he said he forgot so now we will just have to wait and see. I wasn't told that the misoprostol had any effects after taking it the only thing we were supposed to wait for the the lining to shed


----------



## baileybubs

My doctors never said anything to me about waiting a month so I'm guessing it's not considered to be such a big deal.....I'm just generally panicky about anything pregnancy related now! I feel a bit better this evening and I've just for to think that if we have conceived again then it was meant to be. Glad to know I'm not on my own, so many other people seem to have been able to wait that first month for AF but I was bleeding for a whole month from the miscarriage anyway!! Take care and :hugs:


----------



## cadmom

don't worry! If you do get prego you'll be happy cause it was conceived in love! Most miscarriages are due to something wrong with the embryo. If you are healthy and the embryo sticks your body will take care of it. 
Anyway, my DH and I did that too after our last mc and we didn't get pregnant anyway so it might not even matter!

keep us posted!


----------



## Finallytrying

Baileybubs, my birthday is in may too!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cadmom, I don't think it's an issue at the moment anyway as the bleeding has returned, going for another scan on Thursday! Got no idea what's going on with my body now! But I'm just gonna stay positive and think that at least my uterus is making sure its in perfect condition for the next pregnancy!

And finallytrying let's hope we get amazing birthday presents with our BFPs! Mine is the end of may so I've still got hope I can get it if the bleeding stops in the next week or so lol xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

Mine is closer to the beginning but if it happens any time in may I will be happy


----------

